# ,  / > Yaesu >       Yaesu FT-2900R

## rn3qno

http://youtu.be/8QMIMQjO_lw    .    2900 .       .       !!   .     !!!

         Yaesu FT-2900R.        ,                .        FT-2900R       .      .     *MHz(SET)*,   .     .      *DW(REV)* *MW(D/MR)*,   .     Yaesu FT-2900R    .     .  *DIAL* *UP* *DOWN*      .    *MW(D/MR)*   . (_      ,      ,      PTT  ._)  *DIAL* *UP* *DOWN*       .     *MW(D/MR)*  .            *DW(REV)*.



0101 L1
    (LOW1),   5 .

0101 L2
    (LOW2),   10 .

0101 L3
    (LOW3),   30 .

0101 HP
    (HIGH),   75 .

0201 rF
  .

0111 tn
 .

0111 tl
    .

0111 S1
   S-,   -5.

0111 S9
   S-,   +23.

B0101 dU
  .

0101 100
  CTCSS.

0101 dC
  DCS.




     .    .

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## VIKTOR

FT-1900 ,       .  !

----------


## Mayor

FT-2400  ?

----------


## Mayor

?

----------

Mayor

----------

